# Mountain Dog's Planned Brutality



## d2r2ddd (Jul 1, 2014)

great read ....:headbang:

T Nation | Planned Brutality


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 1, 2014)

Smart man. Only using them for one set on one exercise.

Unfortunately like the dumbass I am, when I add intensity, I do this stuff to multiple sets.

Probably too much.


----------

